# Which II Oceanfront resorts in Virginia beach ara nice



## vacationlover2 (Apr 19, 2014)

We are thinking of trying Virginia beach next year. We own marriott and there are none there so I know nothing about the resorts. Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 19, 2014)

This is probably the ranking of the II VB resorts:  OceanAire, Ocean Beach Club, Boardwalk Beach Villas, Beach Quarters at Virginia Beach.  Atrium is not ocean front and does not have balconies.  It is quite a step down.  I wouldn't exchange into anything less than a 1 br even for 2 people.  The hotel/studios are tiny.

None are Marriott quality and are definitely smaller than similar Marriott resorts.  OceanAire and OCB charge $7 a day parking year round.  Manor club is a much nicer resort and much easier to exchange into May-Sept but it is not a beach vacation and if you don't want to drive to Myrtle Beach than the VB resorts aren't bad.  Besides the size the sound proofing isn't great and the furnishings not as nice.  The activities offered aren't nearly as extensive.


----------



## lweverett (Apr 19, 2014)

I would delete Beach Quarters and maybe add Turtle Cay although it is across the street from the beach.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 19, 2014)

Suggestion, if you need an oceanfront villas between May 31 thru Auguat 31st. You need to place to place an exchange right now. Summer months are very hard to exchange into Virginia Beach and Nags Head resorts.


----------



## angel72 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Va Beach*

We stayed at Boardwalk during the off season.  We enjoyed our stay and had no complaints.  Free parking and I believe wifi access was free also.  

We had family stay at the Ocean Beach Club in a studio . . . studios are very small.


----------



## smtundra (Apr 22, 2014)

If you have kids, I would try for Turtle Cay.  They are across the street from the beach.  They have 2 nice size pools and 2 hot tubs, in a roomy courtyard.  They share amenities with Beach Quarters, which has an indoor pool, roof top pool with a bar / snack bar.  Beach Quarters rooms are small, but all of them are oceanfront!  The rooms at Boardwalk Villas are nice and roomy, however they only have an indoor pool.  The Ocean Beach Club / Oceanaire are 2 high rises.  The rooms are nice, however the pool area is not really big enough for that many people staying during the summer.

So, it depends on what you are looking for.  There is always something going on.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jul 20, 2015)

We are Marriott owners as well and purchased a one bedrm getaway at Oceanaire. We figured it was close and the grandkids could join us for a couple nights. We have toured the outside of the property, but never inside the rooms. I know not to expect Marriott quality, but still unsure what is provided. Are there BB grills there? Is dish detergent,paper towels,casserole/ baking dishes, dish towels etc provided? I already know there are not laundry facilities in each unit, but are available at the resort. Any other info would be appreciated. We are leaving on Fri.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 20, 2015)

We did an update and toured Oceanaire.  Which we hardly ever do but it was a rainy spring day.  Quality wise it would be very close to Marriott.  I don't know about sound proofing though and I don't know if they will keep it up with a regular refurb schedule, but for now although more along the size of Ocean Watch in MB or maybe even a little smaller for the 2 br units it seemed quite nice.

I don't think zoning allows for any grills at any of the VB resorts.  If it does than Oceanaire has them, but I don't remember seeing any.  The Penthouse units at Oceanaire have washer/dryers.  I think everyone else uses ones that are either every floor or EO floor.  You get a starter kit with supplies.  I do not think they will restock you if you run out.  Studio units are going to have limited kitchen and kitchen utensils.  I think 1 br and 2 br lock offs should be fully stocked with dishes and utensils.  I think the kitchens at Oceanaire are a little larger than the ones at OBC next door which were tiny.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you so much for the info tschwa2! I will probably bring a few more supplies than what I normally bring.


----------



## donnaval (Jul 22, 2015)

The Oceanaire is nice - what I don't like about staying either there or the Ocean Beach Club is that they won't guarantee you any sort of ocean view, and you just find out what you get when you get there. 

My last exchange was a 2-br at Oceanaire in a "Heron" unit, which turned out to be a lock-off unit.  The one-bedroom side had a balcony off the master bedroom that had a street-side view.  The lock-off studio side had a side balcony with an oceanview.  I guess this is to say, if I had just had the one-bedroom side I would've been a little disappointed at the lack of view.  We spent a good bit of time on the balcony of the studio side.  But I must say the balcony off the master bedroom was nice for afternoon sun and we did see some lovely sunsets!

The furnishings were decent, not quite Marriott quality but nice for a beach resort.  Overall, the unit was much smaller than the Marriotts I've stayed in, but that's typical of beach resorts it seems.  The kitchen was small but well-equipped. They did not provide very much in the way of dishwashing liquids or tablets.  Since my DH tends to wash up after each meal we don't use the dishwasher much anyway, but if you do you will need more than the two tablets provided.   I am not sure if they provide extras upon request.  I always take a small bottle of dishwashing liquid with me, and can't remember if they provided some as well, or if we ended up using our own.  

They do a towel exchange a couple of times during the week.  Laundry is coin-operated and on alternating floors.

The bathroom on the one-bedroom side was very nice.  It had a pocket door that opened to the kitchen so guests in the living room can use it without going through the bedroom.  Nice deep jetted tub, and double sink.

The reception entrance is really tiny and can be quite congested if you arrive during usual check-in/out times.  Valet parking was $16/day.  Self-parking was $10/day.  The parking garage is two blocks away.  We did self-park.  I saw lots of people using the valets, but I can't comment on how efficient it was since I didn't use it. 

There's a nice pool area on the 10th floor for adults only.  We didn't get to use it, unfortunately - we only tried to access it twice, and both times it was closed for private functions.  You can use the gym facility and pools at Ocean Beach Club which is right next door.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you for your input. We just returned today and had a great stay, with the exception of the terrible internet service. This upset my husband especially since he had to do some work from the internet. The room was very nicely done. The ocean view was only if you sat in a certain place in the living rm or balcony off of the bedroom. Straight on you faced the rooms at the Ocean Club. This meant we had to keep our curtains closed most of the time. The starter kit was sparse compared to what Marriott provides. The staff was wonderful. We liked the adult pool area alot. The other pool areas were compact and very much congested. For the limited space available at Va. Beach, Oceanaire did pretty well. We would return occasionally since it is a short drive away from us.


----------

